# What an idiot ! This one might hurt



## mark-7mag (Jun 21, 2019)

https://dawgpost.com/s/1377/uga-wr-...3xCFmHoS6hotk6DkjbHc_tq2PCx5UteFYgJB1mufwp9eI


----------



## Throwback (Jun 21, 2019)

You need to change the thread title to “another dawg allegedly commits a crime”


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2019)

Another one headed to Auburn.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Another one headed to Auburn.



Might take this one he’s accused of a felony. Might make second string


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You need to change the thread title to “another dawg allegedly commits a crime”


Yep


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Gonna hurt the team no doubt but if he beat up his girlfriend he needed to be dismissed and arrested.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Another one headed to Auburn.


Or florida


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep



After UGA released him, Saban will probably sign if he needs a WR bad enough.  Remember Johnathan Taylor, the guy that choked his girl at UGA, yeah Saban was like, well we really need a nose tackle, lets get him.  Surprise surprise, he assaulted another girl at Bama, so you Bama trolls do not have any reason to talk about UGA and thugs  The difference is, once UGA finds out they hit women they let them go, while Saban already knew Taylor hit women, but it is football above all at Bama.  Bet this would have been handled in house over there with no police involved.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 21, 2019)

https://www.espn.com/college-footba...rimson-tide-arrested-domestic-violence-charge  There you go, shut your mouth Bammers, we have a coach that will kick his best WR off in a heartbeat for hitting a girl, while Saban brings them in after he knows.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> After UGA released him, Saban will probably sign if he needs a WR bad enough.  Remember Johnathan Taylor, the guy that choked his girl at UGA, yeah Saban was like, well we really need a nose tackle, lets get him.  Surprise surprise, he assaulted another girl at Bama, so you Bama trolls do not have any reason to talk about UGA and thugs  The difference is, once UGA finds out they hit women they let them go, while Saban already knew Taylor hit women, but it is football above all at Bama.  Bet this would have been handled in house over there with no police involved.


You are a mystic genie mind reader to get all that from a yep.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 21, 2019)

Crime is rampant at UGA! Rampant!!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 21, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Crime is rampant at UGA! Rampant!!



But it’s ok cause they kicked him off the team so it don’t count


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2019)

Glad he’s gone! Stupid thuggish behavior that needed to be culled.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> But it’s ok cause they kicked him off the team so it don’t count


I guess they could have a pre-crime division of the Athens PD to alert Smart to potential threats and throw them off the team as a preventative measure.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2019)

Throwback said:


> But it’s ok cause they kicked him off the team so it don’t count


It’s ok because even without him we beat the breaks out of y’all. Go Dawgs culling the herd..


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Glad he’s gone! Stupid thuggish behavior that needed to be culled.



And you won't find a Dawg fan who will say differently, more than you can say for some teams.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> It’s ok because even without him we beat the breaks out of y’all. Go Dawgs culling the herd..


That’s it. No problems with all the great recruiting.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> That’s it. No problems with all the great recruiting.


Exactly


----------



## 00Beau (Jun 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> You are a mystic genie mind reader to get all that from a yep.


Every Uga thread that is negative is spun around on Bama.  Take the lumps and move on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2019)

00Beau said:


> Every Uga thread that is negative is spun around on Bama.  Take the lumps and move on.


Yep.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 21, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> After UGA released him, Saban will probably sign if he needs a WR bad enough.  Remember Johnathan Taylor, the guy that choked his girl at UGA, yeah Saban was like, well we really need a nose tackle, lets get him.  Surprise surprise, he assaulted another girl at Bama, so you Bama trolls do not have any reason to talk about UGA and thugs  The difference is, once UGA finds out they hit women they let them go, while Saban already knew Taylor hit women, but it is football above all at Bama.  Bet this would have been handled in house over there with no police involved.


Dang man. This one hit ya hard didn't it?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

Wheres the Uga felony prediction thread?

???


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 21, 2019)

Uh oh


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 21, 2019)

Probably ruined the fellas whole weekend. Years and years at getting chopped off at the knees I guess.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Uh oh


We missed you yesterday I was hoping somebody would show up and help me throw food at TJ


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2019)

He should have went to Bama and his deeds would have been buried deeper than Lincoln.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Probably ruined the fellas whole weekend. Years and years at getting chopped off at the knees I guess.



All I can say is, Simmons, D Rob, Cager, Pickens, Blaylock, and Woerner. Lack of receivers will not be a problem. Getting them all playing time will. He was good, but stick your finger in a glass of water and then pull it out. Dint leave much of a hole. He showed his But and Kirby showed him the door.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2019)

IIRC Alabama signed the last player we kicked off the team for domestic violence. He was still waiting his day in Court to face Felony charges.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

We may need to delete this thread. Yall are getting Charlie's heart rate up


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2019)

What is getting my heart beat up, is that we now have another Scholarship to give, and all the WR's joining the Dawgs in droves. I dont get upset over people that hit women. Put em in Jail for a while. Proud to have coach that did the right thing. Unlike how some others have behaved.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 21, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> We may need to delete this thread. Yall are getting Charlie's heart rate up


Oh yeah. Watch this....... He probably wouldn't have had a very good season seeing as how he wouldn't have had a quarterback with a strong arm throwing to him


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2019)

Mayika Tongue pretty good too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Mayika Tongue pretty good too.


Sounds like a dancers stage name.  ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Sounds like a dancers stage name.  ?



There you go.??


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Sounds like a dancers stage name.  ?



We dont name em. Where some of these names come from, I dont know.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2019)

00Beau said:


> Every Uga thread that is negative is spun around on Bama.  Take the lumps and move on.


That’s not true at all.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep.


That’s a lie and you know it. We love every team we play.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2019)

All I can say is he was a good receiver and no doubt he was heading to the pros, but if you want to throw your life and millions in the pros away over something stupid, go ahead!

He will be missed but win or lose we are better off without him!

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2019)

Would I have liked to have him back this year? I would be crazy if I said no, my point is he broke the rules and CKS handled it, and we have the best crop of WR's in the history of Georgia, coming in next year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> All I can say is, Simmons, D Rob, Cager, Pickens, Blaylock, and Woerner. Lack of receivers will not be a problem. Getting them all playing time will. He was good, but stick your finger in a glass of water and then pull it out. Dint leave much of a hole. He showed his But and Kirby showed him the door.


B0$$, Don’t forget Eli Wolf!


----------



## James12 (Jun 21, 2019)

Did it say why he was allowed to play and why this wasn’t addressed for over a year? Did they know about the poor girl getting stitches all this time?  I’ve got to reread it, I admit I just skimmed over it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

Was he really that good to begin with? Never kept up with him


----------



## James12 (Jun 21, 2019)

Ah, she just filed the report.  Seems strange it was never brought up though.  Sounds like a slippery slope.  Dude is nonetheless.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Was he really that good to begin with? Never kept up with him


Yes he was good this was supposed to be his break out year.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 21, 2019)

James12 said:


> Did it say why he was allowed to play and why this wasn’t addressed for over a year? Did they know about the poor girl getting stitches all this time?  I’ve got to reread it, I admit I just skimmed over it.


She claimed it was a fall in the shower that caused her injuries. She just reported it to the school compliance office recently that she originally lied and it was JJ all along. Then they investigated and JJ admitted to hitting her as she was attacking him (allegedly) and Smart pulled the plug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> She claimed it was a fall in the shower that caused her injuries. She just reported it to the school compliance office recently that she originally lied and it was JJ all along. Then they investigated and JJ admitted to hitting her as she was attacking him (allegedly) and Smart pulled the plug.


Gus bus will be rolling soon.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Gus bus will be rolling soon.


Had to stop for gas in Breman and a quick recruiting stop at the Cheetah. He’ll be in Athens by morning.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> She claimed it was a fall in the shower that caused her injuries. She just reported it to the school compliance office recently that she originally lied and it was JJ all along. Then they investigated and JJ admitted to hitting her as she was attacking him (allegedly) and Smart pulled the plug.



I'll never understand why you would wait that long to report it. 

Either report it then or forget about it


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 21, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll never understand why you would wait that long to report it.
> 
> Either report it then or forget about it


Could be she didn't report it because she was afraid of him.
Could be she didn't report it until they broke up & she's being vindictive.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2019)

At least he admitted to it. First step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Could be she didn't report it because she was afraid of him.
> Could be she didn't report it until they broke up & she's being vindictive.



I seriously doubt she was scared


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 22, 2019)

Seems the norm lately is to wait until draft day to turn someone in. She reported early, not late


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 22, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> At least he admitted to it. First step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.


words of wisdom. There's some dawg fans around here that could use this advise.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 22, 2019)

James12 said:


> Did it say why he was allowed to play and why this wasn’t addressed for over a year? Did they know about the poor girl getting stitches all this time?  I’ve got to reread it, I admit I just skimmed over it.





James12 said:


> Ah, she just filed the report.  Seems strange it was never brought up though.  Sounds like a slippery slope.  Dude is nonetheless.





SpotandStalk said:


> I'll never understand why you would wait that long to report it.
> 
> Either report it then or forget about it





4HAND said:


> Could be she didn't report it because she was afraid of him.
> Could be she didn't report it until they broke up & she's being vindictive.



My take is, and it may be wrong, somebody convinced her/him or both of them that she would get a BIG payday, like they do at other schools, FSU, Fl, Au, Ala and Mia to name a few in no particular order, from the school or boosters to keep it quiet and go away. I mean are we really supposed to believe that he beats her up then allows her/helps her to take photographic evidence IN HIS room/apt of the crime?????!!!!!! Knowing that this UGA and not one of those other school.

Of course it is now Kirby's UGA and not Richt's and Kirby IS a disciple of Saban so that might have had some bearing on the decision thinking that maybe that mentality came.with him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Might take this one he’s accused of a felony. Might make second string



2nd string... 

Kirby’s 3rd string would start at Auburn..

But you guys don’t care about football. Auburn is a basketball, baseball school now??


----------



## ugajay (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't care if she waited. If he punched her in the face, I'm glad he's gone and hope he never gets to play again. That behavior is not ok. Whether it's UGA, Bama, Auburn or anywhere else, kids that do this should not be allowed another chance. It's not like he's in 3rd grade


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

When she reported makes no difference. He hit her, he admitted it and he is gone. What I dont understand is why there were no criminal charges.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

No other School in the SEC can take him. I know that makes two teams mad for sure. I think they call that the Jonathan Taylor rule. Yall remember old Johnny dont you?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> When she reported makes no difference. He hit her, he admitted it and he is gone. What I dont understand is why there were no criminal charges.



Seems those Athens police arent so strict after all....?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Seems those Athens police arent so strict after all....?



Got nothing to do with the police, the way I understand it. She refused to report it or press charges. Athens Police dont give football players break. RE, one yall blew up. Illegal stopping on a motor scooter. Wow, he should have went to Sing Sing.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

Not that I wanted it handled any other way than it was, but I really would like to know the truth about the timing of her reporting this.  Something kept her from reporting it for over a year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Got nothing to do with the police, the way I understand it. She refused to report it or press charges. Athens Police dont give football players break. RE, one yall blew up. Illegal stopping on a motor scooter. Wow, he should have went to Sing Sing.



Now we know what's really going on in Athens. Why it's always minor traffic cases. They refuse to go after the big fish


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now we know what's really going on in Athens. Why it's always minor traffic cases. They refuse to go after the big fish



Well they do go after peeps who steal Crab legs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Well they do go after peeps who steal Crab legs.



But no abusers...got ya!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

All we've heard is they spare no one...???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Not that I wanted it handled any other way than it was, but I really would like to know the truth about the timing of her reporting this.  Something kept her from reporting it for over a year.



Rumblings now of booster involvement. Hold on tight boys


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Rumblings now of booster involvement. Hold on tight boys


Are you saying there is a cover up !
Like the Free Shoes ?  University ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2019)

Or Ron  Simmons driving a new trans am working for the plumbing company in 79. 
Like that kind ?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> But no abusers...got ya!



You talking about players that beat up unknown women in a bar, because they got in front of them?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Rumblings now of booster involvement. Hold on tight boys



Dont hurt your arm reaching, you gonna need it to pluck chickens.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You talking about players that beat up unknown women in a bar, because they got in front of them?


Just  like that boss. 
She weight 110 pds.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dont hurt your arm reaching, you gonna need it to pluck chickens.


That’s skilled labor Boss.


----------



## walukabuck (Jun 22, 2019)

Helps explain why Kirby was in Florida last week purchasing wide receivers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> Helps explain why Kirby was in Florida last week purchasing wide receivers.


Oh my


----------



## Throwback (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dont hurt your arm reaching, you gonna need it to pluck chickens.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Are you saying there is a cover up !
> Like the Free Shoes ?  University ?


Just like this


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dont hurt your arm reaching, you gonna need it to pluck chickens.



Not much difference in plucking chickens and smoking hams..???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

Or driving a truck...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

Say what yall want but FSU's transgressions werent brought up years later...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You talking about players that beat up unknown women in a bar, because they got in front of them?



Absolutely and we were blasted for it. Shoe is in the other foot now and you dont want to wear it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

What is it I dont want to hear. The girl did not report it for a year, and she did not press charges. Charges may yet be presented, but if not it will have nothing to do with the Athens police cutting anybody slack. If you one iota about the Athens Police, you would know that your theory got more holes in it than chicken wire. You need to have that DDS checked, it can drive you crazy you know.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Say what yall want but FSU's transgressions werent brought up years later...



I agree, most of them weren't. In fact some of them have never been brought up.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> No other School in the SEC can take him. I know that makes two teams mad for sure. I think they call that the Jonathan Taylor rule. Yall remember old Johnny dont you?


That's only for transfers bo$$. He can go wherever someone will have him


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I agree, most of them weren't. In fact some of them have never been brought up.


You seen to be in the know. Throw it out there.??


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Absolutely and we were blasted for it. Shoe is in the other foot now and you dont want to wear it.


Interesting use of wording, "shoes"......
???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Interesting use of wording, "shoes"......
> ???


??


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

Most of the ANTI UGA fans, would love to pick us out as some kind of aberrant fan base. As I said in another forum, all teams are swimming in the same talent pool when it comes to recruiting players. Yall try your best to make us a lot different than any other fan base, when it comes to bragging on our team. Maybe you want a sterile environment where no one ever expresses an opinion, or are homers. You need to spend a few hours checking some of the other, fill in the blank Nations. I understand yall like to stir the pot and that is fine, but check you arrogance at the door.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Absolutely and we were blasted for it. Shoe is in the other foot now and you dont want to wear it.


Hey. Remember back when coach Meyer got accused of covering up for a coach that got accused of beating his wife then it came out that it was fully investigated and no charges were brought against the coach? Then it was reported the coachs ex- wife was full of crap.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Interesting use of wording, "shoes"......
> ???



That was not FSU, that was UGA, we the only program that has ever done anything wrong.


----------



## James12 (Jun 22, 2019)

I just can’t understand whether charges or none, how they didn’t know about this.... the girl had to get stitches and she was choked? Or did I miss something.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't feel that way. It happens at every university. Some folks just seem to adopt a "holier than thou" attitude when it comes to UGA.

On a serious note, whatever institution, it is doing the athlete a huge disservice when they try to hide or sweep under the rug criminal behavior. 
Quite often this is done on the middle or high school level, before college, so the athlete expects to be protected from his thug behavior by the time he gets to college level.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 22, 2019)

James12 said:


> I just can’t understand whether charges or none, how they didn’t know about this.... the girl had to get stitches and she was choked? Or did I miss something.


From reading the post, she didn't want to pursue charges at the time. Maybe cause she was "in love" she didn't bring up the attack until her sisters cop boyfriend got wind of it. My take is he prompted her to file the report. I could be wrong but that's only happened once her sisters boyfriend is probably an auburn fan


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Hey. Remember back when coach Meyer got accused of covering up for a coach that got accused of beating his wife then it came out that it was fully investigated and no charges were brought against the coach? Then it was reported the coachs ex- wife was full of crap.



Sure do!

We should stop though because they're dogs and everybody is after them.


----------



## James12 (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sure do!
> 
> We should stop though because they're dogs and everybody is after them.



Nope.  Most dawgs and even their fans on here are in the “protected class”.  ?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I don't feel that way. It happens at every university. Some folks just seem to adopt a "holier than thou" attitude when it comes to UGA.
> 
> On a serious note, whatever institution, it is doing the athlete a huge disservice when they try to hide or sweep under the rug criminal behavior.
> Quite often this is done on the middle or high school level, before college, so the athlete expects to be protected from his thug behavior by the time he gets to college level.


And in a lot of institutions this behavior is swept under the rug. I'll give Kirby props for dropping the hammer on this kid before he's even charged


----------



## James12 (Jun 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> And in a lot of institutions this behavior is swept under the rug. I'll give Kirby props for dropping the hammer on this kid before he's even charged



Me too, if it was completely unknown.  Props to Lil Chucky.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> And in a lot of institutions this behavior is swept under the rug. I'll give Kirby props for dropping the hammer on this kid before he's even charged


Absolutely, if there was no knowledge of it during the year between it happening & being reported.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

It's a crying shame they can't all have the morals of Tebow..... ?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> It's a crying shame they can't all have the morals of Tebow..... ?


I'll second that. Tebow is a good christian man


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Absolutely, if there was no knowledge of it during the year between it happening & being reported.


I'm sure he knows more than anybody on this forum. He wouldn't have kicked him off of the team over mere accusations


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I don't feel that way. It happens at every university. Some folks just seem to adopt a "holier than thou" attitude when it comes to UGA.
> 
> On a serious note, whatever institution, it is doing the athlete a huge disservice when they try to hide or sweep under the rug criminal behavior.
> Quite often this is done on the middle or high school level, before college, so the athlete expects to be protected from his thug behavior by the time he gets to college level.



The sooner he is faced with it, the better chance he has of turning his life around. Unfortunately today a lot of kids are raised in fatherless homes, and never had to face  any shortcomings. At the point it shows up in a college student, it might have gone to far. I hope JJ learns from this and gets his life straightened out. His gamble was a huge one, Millions or dollars on one side and the downward path on the other. There is an in between, but it is hard for many to accept.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'm sure he knows more than anybody on this forum. He wouldn't have kicked him off of the team over mere accusations



When coach confronted him, he admitted to it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Absolutely and we were blasted for it. Shoe is in the other foot now and you dont want to wear it.


your so right !!
Ok that’s the end of that. The woman beater is GON. ?


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> When coach confronted him, he admitted to it.


That in itself shows character.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 22, 2019)

You guys really believe this is the first Kirby has heard about this? Give me a break. When something like this happens the coach always knows. He's a college football coach. They all do it. They discipline when it's about to come out. We live in a really small world when it comes to gossip, secrets, and stuff like this. This is where being a fan and being realistic is hilarious


----------



## dirtnap (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Crime is rampant at UGA! Rampant!!


I know that’s tongue in cheek but crime is rampant in every major college sports institution in the country. If it became public what gets swept under the rug at every school there would be a public outcry to end college football. We all (me included) act like we’re disgusted by these stories, but truth is we’ll keep watching cause we like it


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> I know that’s tongue in cheek but crime is rampant in every major college sports institution in the country. If it became public what gets swept under the rug at every school there would be a public outcry to end college football. We all (me included) act like we’re disgusted by these stories, but truth is we’ll keep watching cause we like it


Yeah, it's everywhere.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2019)

I  remember back when smoking a cig was bad in college football ? 
Then cane FSU setting the new trends ! Just look at college football ? now. 
Just dang.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> It's a crying shame they can't all have the morals of Tebow..... ?


Those college kids are few and far between!

I don’t see the big deal about this he admitted it and he is gone!
He is not the 1st and will NOT be the last at ANY school!

You have to wait for the evidence to come out, it is easily forgotten in the USA you Are innocent until proven guilty!

He finally admitted it and Kirby kicked him off, JJ Holoman was the fool not the UGA!

No matter how much anyone pokes fun at ANY school criminal activity should NOT be tolerated!

We shouldn’t poke fun at ANY school about a player hitting a girl/woman it is disgusting and should NOT be tolerated!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 22, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> your so right !!
> Ok that’s the end of that. The woman beater is GON. ?


Witch Juan?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2019)

TTT


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

We are Homer's
 We love the Dawgs, don't like it,  move away from the  computer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

"Hahahaha!  Georgia will never recover from this.  It's gonna hurt big time!" -all the Georgia hating goons and scared little girls when Jacob Eason went down.

Remember how that turned out?  I do.  Sit down and shut up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You guys really believe this is the first Kirby has heard about this? Give me a break. When something like this happens the coach always knows. He's a college football coach. They all do it. They discipline when it's about to come out. We live in a really small world when it comes to gossip, secrets, and stuff like this. This is where being a fan and being realistic is hilarious



Nope.  It happened in 2018 and charges weren't pressed initially.  It was not pursued as an assault until recently.  No idea why but it doesn't matter now.  He gone.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 22, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nope.  It happened in 2018 and charges weren't pressed initially.  It was not pursued as an assault until recently.  No idea why but it doesn't matter now.  He gone.


That was my point. Kirby knew the story and didn't do anything about it until it was going to become public. I'm not hating on Kirby. I said every school does the same thing. No telling what has happened that we haven't heard and probably won't. As far as Eason going down. I THINK  if he stayed healthy you guys would probably have about the same record as you've had with Fromm. Eason is the forgotten man because he got hurt and has been sitting. He was the number one rated qb in the land coming out of high school so, don't be surprised if he shows out this year and be the first quarterback taken in the draft


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> "Hahahaha!  Georgia will never recover from this.  It's gonna hurt big time!" -all the Georgia hating goons and scared little girls when Jacob Eason went down.
> 
> Remember how that turned out?  I do.  Sit down and shut up.


Wow "goons" & "scared little girls". Nice.
??


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 22, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nope.  It happened in 2018 and charges weren't pressed initially.  It was not pursued as an assault until recently.  No idea why but it doesn't matter now.  He gone.


No idea why? Seriously? Charges weren't pressed initially because she didn't tell anybody. Good grief


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> That was my point. Kirby knew the story and didn't do anything about it until it was going to become public. I'm not hating on Kirby. I said every school does the same thing. No telling what has happened that we haven't heard and probably won't. As far as Eason going down. I THINK  if he stayed healthy you guys would probably have about the same record as you've had with Fromm. Eason is the forgotten man because he got hurt and has been sitting. He was the number one rated qb in the land coming out of high school so, don't be surprised if he shows out this year and be the first quarterback taken in the draft



And explain to us how you are so sure, he knew the story? Worry about the Scholle that has been on probation and forfeited over 30 games. You think was a one time lapse of control? There has been nothing I have seen that has even hinted at CKS knowing about the story months ago or even weeks ago.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> And explain to us how you are so sure, he knew the story? Worry about the Scholle that has been on probation and forfeited over 30 games. You think was a one time lapse of control? There has been nothing I have seen that has even hinted at CKS knowing about the story months ago or even weeks ago.


Ok buddy. I haven't defended Bama or Saban one single time on this subject. I think he hides things, I think your beloved Kirby hides things and I know that Dabo hides things. I said this before. A friend of mine at work has a son that is a defensive back at Clemson and he's there on a regular basis. He also does something at some of these camps around. That doesn't make me anybody. I just know what he's told me. Especially when it comes to paying these kids. But, I doubt Kirby does any of this. He wants what's best for his players, not himself. He's probably not like the rest of em and has a major ego either. I will not mention Kirbys name again in any of this. But, the rest of these coaches are crooked. Even Nicky


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ok buddy. I haven't defended Bama or Saban one single time on this subject. I think he hides things, I think your beloved Kirby hides things and I know that Dabo hides things. I said this before. A friend of mine at work has a son that is a defensive back at Clemson and he's there on a regular basis. He also does something at some of these camps around. That doesn't make me anybody. I just know what he's told me. Especially when it comes to paying these kids. But, I doubt Kirby does any of this. He wants what's best for his players, not himself. He's probably not like the rest of em and has a major ego either. I will not mention Kirbys name again in any of this. But, the rest of these coaches are crooked. Even Nicky


I was wondering about Dabo. I just posted on another thread asking if anyone knew of any dirt on him.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I was wondering about Dabo. I just posted on another thread asking if anyone knew of any dirt on him.


What's going to be funny if it happens is that my friend has another son in high school that is strongly considering the Dawgs. I'd never say anything on here but, oh my oh my. How great would that dirt would be


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ok buddy. I haven't defended Bama or Saban one single time on this subject. I think he hides things, I think your beloved Kirby hides things and I know that Dabo hides things. I said this before. A friend of mine at work has a son that is a defensive back at Clemson and he's there on a regular basis. He also does something at some of these camps around. That doesn't make me anybody. I just know what he's told me. Especially when it comes to paying these kids. But, I doubt Kirby does any of this. He wants what's best for his players, not himself. He's probably not like the rest of em and has a major ego either. I will not mention Kirbys name again in any of this. But, the rest of these coaches are crooked. Even Nicky



If you would check some of my other post you would see, that I have said several times, that all the SEC coaches are swimming in the same talent pool. And that no one has a corner of bad behavior. My only point, (and maybe I defend it too much), is that I dont choose to go into a Florida, or Tennesse, or Alabama thread, to attack them. Yall know we are homers when you come here. So only thing left is that you are here to troll us. I know you are not a troll, but understand that we will defend UGA, just like you would defend Alabama, if I went in their, and every post, I made was nothing more than an attack on Bama. I honestly dont get the concept.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jun 22, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Gus bus will be rolling soon.


He won't get offered at Auburn. I'm just helping you not be dead-wrong.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 22, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> That was my point. Kirby knew the story and didn't do anything about it until it was going to become public.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If you would check some of my other post you would see, that I have said several times, that all the SEC coaches are swimming in the same talent pool. And that no one has a corner of bad behavior. My only point, (and maybe I defend it too much), is that I dont choose to go into a Florida, or Tennesse, or Alabama thread, to attack them. Yall know we are homers when you come here. So only thing left is that you are here to troll us. I know you are not a troll, but understand that we will defend UGA, just like you would defend Alabama, if I went in their, and every post, I made was nothing more than an attack on Bama. I honestly dont get the concept.


You defend your team to the hilt and rightly so. This is what makes it fun. I never attacked Kirby in this thread. I just said that I THINK he probably had an idea of what was going on. If something comes out tomorrow about Bama cheating, paying players, covering up something, I wouldn't be shocked. Nor would I if it's any other school. Maybe everyone stays clean and we have some great football coming soon!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> No idea why? Seriously? Charges weren't pressed initially because she didn't tell anybody. Good grief



Did I try to suggest otherwise?  You and your pals are so ready to pounce that you see words that aren't even there.    I just summarized what happened.  Good grief is right.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Wow "goons" & "scared little girls". Nice.
> ??



Hey man bit dogs bark the loudest.  If it doesn't apply to you just know I'm not talking about you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> That was my point. Kirby knew the story and didn't do anything about it until it was going to become public. I'm not hating on Kirby. I said every school does the same thing. No telling what has happened that we haven't heard and probably won't. As far as Eason going down. I THINK  if he stayed healthy you guys would probably have about the same record as you've had with Fromm. Eason is the forgotten man because he got hurt and has been sitting. He was the number one rated qb in the land coming out of high school so, don't be surprised if he shows out this year and be the first quarterback taken in the draft



Surprised?  We recruited him for a reason.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey man bit dogs bark the loudest.  If it doesn't apply to you just know I'm not talking about you.


It don't apply to me Slick. I just don't know why folks got to get so bent out of shape.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> It don't apply to me Slick.



Good.  No reason for you to act like it offended you then biggun.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 22, 2019)

Now I can't speak for prior to '01 which is when I started following UGA but since then everything I have seen is if a kid has a MAJOR OFFENSE, assault, weapon, theft of some sort, rape, threats, things of that nature, THEY ARE GONE. And unlike other schools in no particular order, Ala, Au, LSU, UF, UT, FSU and Mia among others, who will snatch up our troubled discards in the blink of an eye, UGA WON'T TOUCH THEM!

That's what makes UGA different.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good.  No reason for you to act like it offended you then biggun.


It didn't offend me, just seemed a bit childish. 
"Biggun" ????
That actually fits. I ain't skinny.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> It didn't offend me, just seemed a bit childish.
> "Biggun" ????
> That actually fits. I ain't skinny.....



It was no more or less childish than the slop served up by this herd of cats here who are so worried a Georgia fan might say something good about their team.

As for not being skinny,I resemble that remark.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Now I can't speak for prior to '01 which is when I started following UGA but since then everything I have seen is if a kid has a MAJOR OFFENSE, assault, weapon, theft of some sort, rape, threats, things of that nature, THEY ARE GONE. And unlike other schools in no particular order, Ala, Au, LSU, UF, UT, FSU and Mia among others, who will snatch up our troubled discards in the blink of an eye, UGA WON'T TOUCH THEM!
> 
> That's what makes UGA different.



It goes on everywhere, man.  And they're all being paid too.  Blows my mind some people think their team doesn't do that.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 22, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> It goes on everywhere, man.  And they're all being paid too.  Blows my mind some people think their team doesn't do that.



Dawg please read and TRY to comprehend what I'm saying here


ddgarcia said:


> Now I can't speak for prior to '01 which is when I started following UGA but since then everything I have seen is if a kid has a MAJOR OFFENSE, assault, weapon, theft of some sort, rape, threats, things of that nature, THEY ARE GONE. And unlike other schools in no particular order, Ala, Au, LSU, UF, UT, FSU and Mia among others, who will snatch up our troubled discards in the blink of an eye, UGA WON'T TOUCH THEM!
> 
> That's what makes UGA different.



I never said UGA players might not get the occasional $100 handshake or some free food from this restaurant or that one. What I am saying is that when they do the "BIG STUFF" they are gone UNLIKE other schools named and unnamed and ALSO UNLIKE those other schools we DON'T pick up their troubled cast offs.

If you have FACTUAL EVIDENCE, not hearsay or "Well, it happens other places so it MUST BE happening here", please enlighten me. If you can post a link to a news story where a thief, rapist, murderer, player carrying an illegal weapon, dope dealer, committed an assault, you now things of that nature, and it was handled "In House" please POST IT. And I don't mean Todd Gurley got paid to sign some footballs.

If somewhere since '01 we picked up a player that got booted from another school that committed one of these types of offenses please POST IT.

If you can't then I will stand that I am correct in that this sets UGA apart from other schools and your insistence that UGA must be doing it too is just some kind of sour grapes.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Dawg please read and TRY to comprehend what I'm saying here
> 
> 
> I never said UGA players might not get the occasional $100 handshake or some free food from this restaurant or that one. What I am saying is that when they do the "BIG STUFF" they are gone UNLIKE other schools named and unnamed and ALSO UNLIKE those other schools we DON'T pick up their troubled cast offs.
> ...



Man a bunch of y'all need to loosen up.?. I was just making a statement.  It wasn't a rebuttal of anything you posted.  I comprehend just fine.


----------



## Horns (Jun 22, 2019)

I’m surprised that all the UGA haters are still trying to rub it in. Holloman committed an act and was shown the door. I hope he straightens his life out after the gets his legal matters settled. Next man up for the good guys


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

Horns said:


> I’m surprised that all the UGA haters are still trying to rub it in. Holloman committed an act and was shown the door. I hope he straightens his life out after the gets his legal matters settled. Next man up for the good guys



Heh.  They know they've got thugs too.  And they know Georgia is no worse than their team.  If anybody really thinks otherwise their parents are related.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 22, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man a bunch of y'all need to loosen up.?. I was just making a statement.  It wasn't a rebuttal of anything you posted.  I comprehend just fine.



Really????!!!!



South GA Dawg said:


> It goes on everywhere, man.  And they're all being paid too.  Blows my mind some people think their team doesn't do that.




That statement says you KNOW it's happening or has happened and that I am either ignorant of the fact or am purposely misstating the facts.

If I choose to work at it I can post links to stories of this kind at all the schools I have listed. Can you do the same for UGA?

I think not.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Really????!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol?. Ok buddy.  Be mad if you want.  You read a whole bunch of stuff into that that wasn't even in my mind much less my post.  And we root for the same team!?. Have a good night.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 22, 2019)

Dawgs gonna dawg


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 22, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol?. Ok buddy.  Be mad if you want.  You read a whole bunch of stuff into that that wasn't even in my mind much less my post.  And we root for the same team!?. Have a good night.



Not mad in the least just puzzled why a supposed Dawg Fan would denigrate the team when they have NO FACTUAL PROOF. You have been challenged to produce and you CAN NOT. Please stop you're making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Not mad in the least just puzzled why a supposed Dawg Fan would denigrate the team when they have NO FACTUAL PROOF. You have been challenged to produce and you CAN NOT. Please stop you're making a fool of yourself.



No one of us is but it ain't me.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna dawg



Yessir.  It's only us.  That's a nice glass house you got there, buddy.  Be a shame if a rock were to hit it.?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 22, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Now I can't speak for prior to '01 which is when I started following UGA but since then everything I have seen is if a kid has a MAJOR OFFENSE, assault, weapon, theft of some sort, rape, threats, things of that nature, THEY ARE GONE. And unlike other schools in no particular order, Ala, Au, LSU, UF, UT, FSU and Mia among others, who will snatch up our troubled discards in the blink of an eye, UGA WON'T TOUCH THEM!
> 
> That's what makes UGA different.


Ok man. Whatever


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 22, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ok man. Whatever



As I challenged South GA Dawg earlier by all means if you have the information you seem to think I am lacking POST IT.

I CAN post it about your team. Can you about UGA? 

IF you can I will humbly apologize to the both of you but I doubt it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> As I challenged South GA Dawg earlier by all means if you have the information you seem to think I am lacking POST IT.
> 
> I CAN post it about your team. Can you about UGA?
> 
> IF you can I will humbly apologize to the both of you but I doubt it.



You don't owe me an apology either way man,I don't care.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 22, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> As I challenged South GA Dawg earlier by all means if you have the information you seem to think I am lacking POST IT.
> 
> I CAN post it about your team. Can you about UGA?
> 
> IF you can I will humbly apologize to the both of you but I doubt it.


Ok man. I promise it's going to be ok. Put down the bottle and get you some sleep. Hey I know! Dream that the Dawgs finally win a championship! I can tell you that when your team wins one, it's pretty cool. I'm talking about national championships now. Not SEC Least championship


----------



## James12 (Jun 22, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2019)

Ok, we non dawgs can go do something else. No need to poke at 'em, they're attacking each other!
??


----------



## James12 (Jun 22, 2019)

FSU dismissed their highly touted QB DeAndre Johnson just a few years ago for punching a girl?  It was instantly, within a few hours.   The ONLY reason why J. Winston stuck around was because he was never charged or proven to have committed the crime with the girl - regardless of what the public opinion was.... You'd also think to
go No. 1 and especially with how in-depth the investigation goes into these kids, others thought he was innocent.  It’s all subjective, but to paint pretty much every school but UGA as a tainted program is a bit of poo-wash.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Ok, we non dawgs can go do something else. No need to poke at 'em, they're attacking each other!
> ??



Heh.  First one to get mad loses.  I don't know who said that first but I've seen it proven over and over.


----------



## James12 (Jun 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Ok, we non dawgs can go do something else. No need to poke at 'em, they're attacking each other!
> ??



???? that’s funny.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

James12 said:


> FSU dismissed their highly touted QB DeAndre Johnson just a few years ago for punching a girl?  It was instantly, within a few hours.   The ONLY reason why J. Winston stuck around was because he was never charged or proven to have committed the crime with the girl - regardless of what the public opinion was.... You'd also think to
> go No. 1 and especially with how in-depth the investigation goes into these kids, others thought he was innocent.  It’s all subjective, but to paint pretty much every school but UGA as a tainted program is a bit of poo-wash.



That last sentence was all I was saying.  Georgia is and always has been my team.  Always will be.  But we're all dirty.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 22, 2019)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. The boy hit a woman so he needs to go no matter who he plays for...... end of story next man up. GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

Unicoidawg said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. The boy hit a woman so he needs to go no matter who he plays for...... end of story next man up. GO DAWGS!!!!!



Pretty much.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 23, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yessir.  It's only us.  That's a nice glass house you got there, buddy.  Be a shame if a rock were to hit it.?


I didn’t spend the 15 mark richt years claiming  to be holier than thou like dawg nation


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I didn’t spend the 15 mark richt years claiming  to be holier than thou like dawg nation



You want revenge for that huh?  That's dumb.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2019)

All Auburn and Alabama fans get along all the time. Man maybe we will get there one day. I hope we dont but maybe we will, cause they all keep telling us that is they way


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2019)

DDS running rampant. Peeps cant sleep at night on account of it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I didn’t spend the 15 mark richt years claiming  to be holier than thou like dawg nation



The exact reason so many here are ribbing them now. ??


----------



## Throwback (Jun 23, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> You want revenge for that huh?  That's dumb.


I don’t want revenge for anything


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I don’t want revenge for anything



That's good because it would be really weird to be bothered by something like that years later.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 23, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's good because it would be really weird to be bothered by something like that years later.


I’m just smacky smack smack.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If you would check some of my other post you would see, that I have said several times, that all the SEC coaches are swimming in the same talent pool. And that no one has a corner of bad behavior. My only point, (and maybe I defend it too much), is that I dont choose to go into a Florida, or Tennesse, or Alabama thread, to attack them. Yall know we are homers when you come here. So only thing left is that you are here to troll us. I know you are not a troll, but understand that we will defend UGA, just like you would defend Alabama, if I went in their, and every post, I made was nothing more than an attack on Bama. I honestly dont get the concept.



You're right! You defend it too much Charlie.??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2019)

This thread took off while I was working. It's literally every dog for himself!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> It goes on everywhere, man.  And they're all being paid too.  Blows my mind some people think their team doesn't do that.



Players getting paid should be off limits for any of us to mention. I'd love to see an accurate figure on what each team pays out to players.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> *Kirby knew the story* and didn't do anything about it until it was going to become public.





BamaGeorgialine said:


> *I just said that I THINK he probably had an idea* of what was going on.



One of these statements is not like the other.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> FSU dismissed their highly touted QB DeAndre Johnson just a few years ago for punching a girl?  It was instantly, within a few hours.   The ONLY reason why J. Winston stuck around was because he was never charged or proven to have committed the crime with the girl - regardless of what the public opinion was.... You'd also think to
> go No. 1 and especially with how in-depth the investigation goes into these kids, others thought he was innocent.  It’s all subjective, but to paint pretty much every school but UGA as a tainted program is a


 I was being sarcastic 


TinKnocker said:


> One of these statements is not like the other.


Yeah you're right. I was trying to make it all better so some of you boys could get some sleep but, nothing was working. I'm sticking to the first one


----------



## James12 (Jun 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I was being sarcastic



?  I was referencing the others, not you.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> FSU dismissed their highly touted QB DeAndre Johnson just a few years ago for punching a girl?  It was instantly, within a few hours.   The ONLY reason why J. Winston stuck around was because he was never charged or proven to have committed the crime with the girl - regardless of what the public opinion was.... You'd also think to
> go No. 1 and especially with how in-depth the investigation goes into these kids, others thought he was innocent.  It’s all subjective, but to paint pretty much every school but UGA as a tainted program is a bit of poo-wash.



Let's see here, you seem to have glossed over these two little gems

Jameis done got all up in some crab legs

https://www.tomahawknation.com/2014...winston-arrested-shoplifting-crab-legs-publix

And Dalvin assaults a woman because she ain't impressed by his celebrity status

https://www.foxsports.com/college-f...es-dalvin-cook-punched-her-outside-bar-082415

At UGA both GONE!!!!!!! Not at ThugU though

As for Mr Johnson, only reason he was dismissed was because he was stupid enough to do it in front of security cameras that for some reason FSU was unable to control (UF/Mia/Clemson fan owned it maybe). A quick google search however reveals that you were likely better off without him. He seems to have failed miserably


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Players getting paid should be off limits for any of us to mention. I'd love to see an accurate figure on what each team pays out to players.



Why should it be off limits?


----------



## James12 (Jun 23, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Let's see here, you seem to have glossed over these two little gems
> 
> Jameis done got all up in some crab legs
> 
> ...



You missed the point, you’re too emotionally invested in all of this .  Neither Dalvin nor JW were charged or proven to have been found guilty of the charges the females accused them of... the crab legs, well, he ate good that night I reckon.  ?.  You think Kirby would’ve sent the best college QB you and I have ever seen packing over that?  He might have, we’ll never know.   I thought all he stole was the butter?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> You missed the point, you’re too emotionally invested in all of this .  Neither Dalvin nor JW were charged or proven to have been found guilty of the charges the females accused them of... the crab legs, well, he ate good that night I reckon.  ?.  You think Kirby would’ve sent the best college QB you and I have ever seen packing over that?  He might have, we’ll never know.   I thought all he stole was the butter?



Best college quarterback we have ever seen??. Nah man.  He was good but that's being very generous.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 23, 2019)

FSU's J Winston should have been prosecuted & dismissed from FSU.
He was a huge embarrassment for FSU.

As I've said before, if they're good enough they're bullet proof.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

4HAND said:


> FSU's J Winston should have been prosecuted & dismissed from FSU.
> He was a huge embarrassment for FSU.



They had good ole grandaddy Bobby down there running wild for years.  This was just a natural progression.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 23, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> They had good ole grandaddy Bobby down there running wild for years.  This was just a natural progression.



Not a fan of FSU (although wife graduated from there & daughter is planning on attending) but Bobby Bowden was an awesome coach.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Not a fan of FSU (although wife graduated from there & daughter is planning on attending) but Bobby Bowden was an awesome coach.



Never suggested otherwise.  He was.  He can be full of crap and hear no evil, see no evil, and speak no evil while still being an awesome coach.  That old man was as dirty as they came.  He showed the new generation of coaches how to let the thuggery run wild all while wrapping it up in a good old grandaddy image.


----------



## James12 (Jun 23, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Never suggested otherwise.  He was.  He can be full of crap and hear no evil, see no evil, and speak no evil while still being an awesome coach.  That old man was as dirty as they came.  He showed the new generation of coaches how to let the thuggery run wild all while wrapping it up in a good old grandaddy image.



That’s completely subjective.  In fact, him, Spurrier, Richt and a select few others, they seemed to have helped create the blueprint for how to run the right program, while also winning.  One can argue all day long about these kids and how they get away with things, but how can you say that Bowden was as dirty as they come?  Cmon.


----------



## James12 (Jun 23, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Not a fan of FSU (although wife graduated from there & daughter is planning on attending) but Bobby Bowden was an awesome coach.



Congrats bud on the lil one going to college, now if we can just get dad to change his colors


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> That’s completely subjective.  In fact, him, Spurrier, Richt and a select few others, they seemed to have helped create the blueprint for how to run the right program, while also winning.  One can argue all day long about these kids and how they get away with things, but how can you say that Bowden was as dirty as they come?  Cmon.



Lol.  The scandals under good old Bobby's watch are well known.  I didn't say he was worse than anybody else.  In fact he had the entire thing down better than most. Talked to folks about Jesus and made the Mama's of the recruits just giggle while he laid it on about how good their peach cobbler was.  Lol.  All the while letting his "good Christian boys" run wild.  Lol.  Old Bobby had the hustle down cold.  If he had chosen he could have probably made even more money as a televangelist.?


----------



## dixiecutter (Jun 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Most of the ANTI UGA fans, would love to pick us out as some kind of aberrant fan base. As I said in another forum, all teams are swimming in the same talent pool when it comes to recruiting players. Yall try your best to make us a lot different than any other fan base, when it comes to bragging on our team. Maybe you want a sterile environment where no one ever expresses an opinion, or are homers. You need to spend a few hours checking some of the other, fill in the blank Nations. I understand yall like to stir the pot and that is fine, but check you arrogance at the door.


Come on man. This is life. If @Throwback starts an Auburn thread, this same crew is in there jabbing at them. Piling on your rivals year-round  is great, sure would hate to live in an area where football is only two months. What _is_ tough to handle is when your guy really didn't do anything wrong (says the FBI, ncaa) but the world just keeps hating, out of ignorance.


----------



## James12 (Jun 23, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Best college quarterback we have ever seen??. Nah man.  He was good but that's being very generous.



Who’s your pick?  Aaron Murray? ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why should it be off limits?



Every team does it


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> You missed the point, you’re too emotionally invested in all of this .  Neither Dalvin nor JW were charged or proven to have been found guilty of the charges the females accused them of... the crab legs, well, he ate good that night I reckon.  ?.  You think Kirby would’ve sent the best college QB you and I have ever seen packing over that?  He might have, we’ll never know.   I thought all he stole was the butter?



Dalvin WAS charged and went to trial. READ THE LINK before you start spouting things you OBVIOUSLY KNOW LITTLE ABOUT.

As for the rest an arrest is all you need in Athens. Two words - Zach Mettenberger

We know all about losing a quarterback on a mere accusation


----------



## James12 (Jun 23, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Dalvin WAS charged and went to trial. READ THE LINK before you start spouting things you OBVIOUSLY KNOW LITTLE ABOUT.
> 
> As for the rest an arrest is all you need in Athens. Two words - Zach Mettenberger
> 
> We know all about losing a quarterback on a mere accusation




?? settle down bud.  I said charged “or” proven guilty - neither were found guilty.

As for Zach... well, he plead guilty.   

I’m not saying JW or Dalvin are/we’re innocent, I’m just stating the facts from how it played out in the court of law, not the court of GON.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> ?? settle down bud.  I said charged “or” proven guilty - neither were found guilty.
> 
> As for Zach... well, he plead guilty.
> 
> I’m not saying JW or Dalvin are/we’re innocent, I’m just stating the facts from how it played out in the court of law, not the court of GON.



I'll give you that. Must be a muy mucho mo betta Good Ol' Boys Network don yonder in Tallahassee


----------



## James12 (Jun 23, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> I'll give you that. Must be a muy mucho mo betta Good Ol' Boys Network don yonder in Tallahassee




I’m sure it’s deep, who knows.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> Who’s your pick?  Aaron Murray? ?



Pffft!  Please.  Hard to say but Matt Leinart has to be in the conversation.  Danny Weurfel maybe?  It ain't Winston.  He was good but how many years did he even play?  Like two?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Every team does it



Well yeah but that doesn't mean we can't talk about it.  It just means pointing fingers is stupid.  Not that that would stop some of these mouth breathers.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

Just another typical dawg attack on bama?. Poor bama.  Everyone is so unfair to them.


----------



## James12 (Jun 23, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pffft!  Please.  Hard to say but Matt Leinart has to be in the conversation.  Danny Weurfel maybe?  It ain't Winston.  He was good but how many years did he even play?  Like two?




Matt L?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> Matt L?



He was a dang good one for a long time.  I know he played in a weak conference but he proved himself on the biggest stage more than once.  Not saying he is definitely the best ever but I would put him in the conversation way before Winston.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> Congrats bud on the lil one going to college, now if we can just get dad to change his colors


Thanks  but it's not a "done deal". We're going for Freshman orientation & she'll decide after that. Santa Fe College also has a really good nursing program. It's smaller & she could live at home.


----------



## James12 (Jun 23, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Thanks  but it's not a "done deal". We're going for Freshman orientation & she'll decide after that. Santa Fe College also has a really good nursing program. It's smaller & she could live at home.



Santa Fe is a great school!  Can’t go wrong there.  Best of wishes.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> Matt L?


Timmy Tebow was a pretty dang good college quarterback. I'd personally take him any day over Jamis


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 23, 2019)

James12 said:


> ?? settle down bud.  I said charged “or” proven guilty - neither were found guilty.
> 
> As for Zach... well, he plead guilty.
> 
> I’m not saying JW or Dalvin are/we’re innocent, I’m just stating the facts from how it played out in the court of law, not the court of GON.


Settle down! Good luck with getting him to do that. Some people just walk around mad, and it shows


----------



## James12 (Jun 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Timmy Tebow was a pretty dang good college quarterback. I'd personally take him any day over Jamis



Timmy arguably the best no doubt... just had awful hair and uniform colors ?.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Thanks  but it's not a "done deal". We're going for Freshman orientation & she'll decide after that. Santa Fe College also has a really good nursing program. It's smaller & she could live at home.


It would be great for her to stay at home but wherever she goes I’m sure she will be successful!
Congrats if she picks FSU GO NOLES for her!
I’m sure your son will get a basketball scholarship as well he’ll be 7ft by the time he graduates!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Timmy Tebow was a pretty dang good college quarterback. I'd personally take him any day over Jamis


Tim Tebow is a straight up good guy! Anybody would have been glad to have him on their team!
I wish he could have made it in the pro’s if anyone deserved it he did!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I was being sarcastic
> 
> Yeah you're right. I was trying to make it all better so some of you boys could get some sleep but, nothing was working. I'm sticking to the first one


Or you’re just senile and can’t keep your lies straight. I’m going with the latter.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> That’s a lie and you know it. We love every team we play.


Nope. Lzxybdually does it all the time


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Or you’re just senile and can’t keep your lies straight. I’m going with the latter.


Ok. You and ddgarcia are a couple of angry boys. Roll over and wake him up. Y'all must have been up all night


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ha ha! Ok mountain man!


That one really stung. A+ material today.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> That one really stung. A+ material today.



Don't look now but I think you just excited him even more.?


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 23, 2019)

Well this one certainly went downhill.....


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> ???


Don't get your spandex in a wad dude. I'm just kidding. I'm firing up the BGE and getting ready to smoke some fresh halibut. Have a great rest of the weekend


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 23, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Don't get your spandex in a wad dude. I'm just kidding. I'm firing up the BGE and getting ready to smoke some fresh halibut. Have a great rest of the weekend


I don’t wear spandex. More fantasies and assumptions from you.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 23, 2019)

Whatever you say. Take it easy greasy


----------



## elfiii (Jun 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Might take this one he’s accused of a felony. Might make second string



So you're saying it takes a conviction in order to make first string? Sounds about right. What if you just plead out and skip a court trial? Can you still make first string?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 24, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> I don’t wear spandex. More fantasies and assumptions from you.


Why not?


----------



## Throwback (Jun 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> So you're saying it takes a conviction in order to make first string? Sounds about right. What if you just plead out and skip a court trial? Can you still make first string?



Maybe special teams


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 24, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Why not?


It's more of a roadie thing and a concern for aerodynamics. Those guys measure everything and "every watt counts". They live and die by the "marginal gains" mantra. In mountain biking there's far less concern for being aero.


----------

